# December GR mag



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Surprised yesterday to see the December GR magazine in the pile of mail! The cover story is Marc Horovitz's railway. I looked at most of the pictures, but didn't have time to read the articles yet. Looks good.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

me too, it looks pretty good!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine yesterday to.








. Looks like a neat article and looks likes he into live steam.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was waiting in the box today!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Arrived today , good one , interesting , especially the FULL page add of RLD Hobbies , and the St Aubins info , and Watts Trains info , changeing world of large scale train dealers . Also more good reading things .


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
Have not gotten mine in Georgia yet. What IS going on with the world of large scale train dealers? The suspense is killing me! Please provide a little more info, like what is different about the ads, ordering, pricing, etc?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine came today. Left coast takes another day I guess.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also got mine yesterday. St Abins big news. Not really liking the adds now. Also to get discounts you got to sign up to another site. Bummer.







I don't mind a few bucks to join but now it's getting ridicules will not have money to even buy trains.







Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that it is a 25th. Anniversary Edition.

It will be a couple of weeks most likely before I see a copy on the newsagents shelves. But they say "anything worth having is worth waiting for" so I will await the magazines arrival over here.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Finally an issue worth reading rather than just scanning and filing away. Perhaps it is because it is an anniversary issue.*

*Vender ads are very disconcerting and suggest a trend toward adding money to the till using any method possible. Paying to get a discount is not a discount. Whoever thinks so is severely misguided and may even prompt a potential customer to look elsewhere. With the sad closing of San-Val Discounts not so long ago, I moved most of my buying loyalty to Robby Dascotte at RLD Hobbies. Could have been a wise move since he has not pounced on the idea of charging so I can make a purchase. Instead, his ad is most illuminating and attractive.*

*Bob*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Good issue this month!







Seems larger than usual too.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted it seems that its a bit more different concerning St Aubins and the LSOL . St Aubins may not have the prices in their adds because of changeing conditions etc ................. 
Watts is moving and doing some broad new ideas , and they may be at two stores ? 
Meanwhile , RLD Hobbies , as others have stated , is still a great price place to deal with , just low prices and great service . Lots of reading in this issue . 

It may be intersting what others comments may or may not be ?


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

My November GR arrived on Thrusday 30th October, way out here in the Great South land of Australia. Yes it is a great issue, good variety of reading.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My GR arrived today. Just glanced through it. I think it is going to be a good issue.

Paying to get a discount is confusing. It is like a cover charge at a bar. You have to pay to get in to pay for drinks once you get in there.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 10/31/2008 3:31 PM
 Dennis, 
Have not gotten mine in Georgia yet. What IS going on with the world of large scale train dealers? The suspense is killing me! Please provide a little more info, like what is different about the ads, ordering, pricing, etc?


Ted....St Aubins included a full page explanation on why they were NOT going to publish prices in GR anymore...and how to get prices. Said, the prices were always wrong...took up expensive ad space...prices were really based on what it cost them to buy MORE of the same items...that the up/down financial world they worked in encouraged them to be flexible on price (daily)....they'll beat any price, etc. I thought it to be a realistic and accurate explanation on why they had chosen to NOT include price in their GR ads. It also means, one price...at the store, on the phone, or over the internet...for THAT day. I think that should improve customer relations in that it stops the internet vs phone pricing issues we've read about.

The downside, of course, is that we can't tell if they're advertising a bargain. Bargain shoppers lose.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

No GR today (Halloween), but we had a lot of vacation mail, plus two priority mail boxes of junk we shipped home, so maybe the mailman was just overwhelmed. 

However--and maybe I should mention this in a separate post--the latest issue of Scale Rails, the NMRA club pub, has an excellent article on how to add smoke to your loco photos, using Photo Shop Elements. This is one intense article and the most comprehensive and detailed piece on model train photography I've ever seen in any magazine or even on any website.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how long St. Aubins leaves prices off the ads. One of the things that I've always found annoying when looking for camera equipment is when retailers list the price as "call for price" instead of stating what it is. In those cases, it's because of minimum advertised pricing guidelines set by the manufacturer, but the effect is the same. I look elsewhere. When I look at an ad (specifically a multi-page catalog style ad), I expect to see prices. I don't have the time to burn the phone calling 6 different people, especially on larger orders. I want to write up my order, call or mail it in, and be done. I don't see their internet business suffering much, but I'll bet their phone sales drop off. If they don't list a price and the other guys do, I'd bet the others' phones will ring more often. Not everyone goes on-line to check the latest prices. If they did that, they wouldn't need to look at the magazine ads. 

By the same token, it's also annoying to see an on-line price, then call or show up at the store only to find out the price at the store is higher, so in that regard, it's a definite improvement. I hope other retailers would take the hint. Time will tell. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

About the only article worth reading anymore in GR is Scribblings On A Workshop Wall by Peter Jones...he has talent..









I also found the history of Charles Ro Supply/USA Trains very interesting!!

I'm glad to see G Scale Junction back with a 2 page add!!

To me the St. Aubin rhetoric is nothing more than a plea for help! I look at it as they need a new customer base to burn thru so what better way then to "team up"?? Heck the Director of the Train Store can't even smile and the Vice President offers a apology to those that have been burned in the past and then wants us to tell him why!! What's this make about the sixth GR issue where Aubins is trying to explain how they price stuff?? enuff allready plz...









What I don't like about the December GR is what happened with Christmas??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 10/31/2008 11:20 PM
Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 10/31/2008 3:31 PM
Dennis, 
(snip) 
The downside, of course, is that we can't tell if they're advertising a bargain. Bargain shoppers lose.



Unfortunately, it also ignores the old adage: 

"If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it."

When I see an advert for anything, if it does not include a price, I turn the page... doesn't matter if it is a train or food or computer or TV or car or ???, if they don't know the price, I don't either. Same thing happens in a store... if the price is not posted somewhere easily discernible, then I consider the item is either FREE or NOT FOR SALE, and I am fairly certain things are not FREE, so I don't even test that hypothesis. There is a tool store near here that does not price the tools on the shelves, makes it really hard to try to compare value. You have to accost a sales Representative and ask them the price, they then go look it up and come back 5 minutes later and tell you. If you then ask about the next tool, it all happens again... if I had a whole day to kill, I'd go in and ask the price of every tool in the place!

Ambiguity in price, caused by currency fluctuations and manufacturer price variations are covered by the disclaimer, "Prices subject to change" and I recognize that those aforementioned things cause prices to vary. But listing a comparative price helps me, the BUYER, to make value comparisons BEFORE I waste my time (and emotions).

Not listing the price is the same as not listing the scale, I just turn the page... no need to get all excited about some pretty bauble if it is not the correct scale or price for me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not a sale freek. If I see something I want and it's "On Sale" fine. If the pirice is right and I can afford it I will buy it. 

On the other hand. If there is no price in the add I may not take the time to call to get a price.

I guess I am just lazy.

I do sometimes surf the Web Sites.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If I like it, have money, and think it's worth spending that much, I buy it. Otherwise, I let somebody else. My collection grows slowly.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The "buyer beware" adage applies here! When you purchase anything in this day and age, you have to be cost aware, unless you are in the "Gazzillionaire class, and just don't care about price. And there are several in this hobby! I like to think of myself as a "savy" buyer, and always try to find the best bang for my buck I can. I have seen people in this hobby pay twice the price they should have or could have because they just didn't do a little research. Anyway that's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it. The Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems this has turned into the "St. Aubins thread ... 

I also will turn the page if I don't see a price in a magazine ad. They also say they will beat anyone's price, although they don't state by how much. That's another tactic I hate. It sounds good at first. But if I've already done the leg work to find what I want, at a price I like, do I really want to go back to the guy that will "beat the price" and jump through all of his hoops: prove it, show me the ad, let's call and see if they really have it in stock and if it is the identical part number.

However, as I think will be the continuing trend, I do all of my business on-line. So if they have the right price for me on-line, they will get my business. And I think the overall message was, we are changing and we want your business. So, I applaud St. Aubins for that. 



Garden Railways Magazine - I really enjoyed seeing and reading about Marc Horovitz's railroad. I have seen it in person a couple of times over the years, and it is truely unique with all of the craftsmanship that guy has.

I also thought the "25 Tips for beginning garden railroaders" was dead on the money. This should be required reading for every person even thinking about a garden railroad.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: based on the quote from St Aubins with regards to their pricing structure it almost seems as if they are runnig a commodities based business. It'll be interesting to see how that plays out in the retail world. You can do that with groceries... everyone needs to eat... but for a hobby who's clientele is using their disposable income, that's a gamble. 

I've been in retail well over 20 years now and primarily deal with the same type of clientele (the products we sell are "toys" too). We've had competitors try the "commodity market" approach.. My company is 70 years old this year.. the others are gone..


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

On the first page of the StAubins add they tell you to join up and be part of the team to receive discounts on your purchases. On the next page they say they will beat any advertised "Total Price" which includes shipping. If they beat the best price you can find than how do I save by joinning their team. I have purchased a lot of equipment from StAubins in the past but I don't know how much business they will receive from me in the future. I don't want to have to pay a members fee just to get into the store and see what the prices are.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I can understand the angst about paying a fee to be able to purchase, but then again, look at the other venues that do the same... "Sam's Club" (the Wal*Mart derivative) and other "exclusive Buying Clubs", and paying to get into a Craft or Antiques Show, and paying a 'Buyer's Premium" to purchase at an Auction. Even to go shopping downtown you have to pay a fee, either bus fare or plug a parking meter... which you pay whether you purchase or not (which I think is one of the things that has killed the "in city" retailers... I can "window shop" for free at a Mall or Target/K-Mart/Wal*Mart/etc., but if I go downtown, I had better know what I want to buy and where to get it and don't delay, or there is a $5.00 parking ticket to pay over and above the multiple nickels that I plugged the meter with).


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 10/31/2008 4:48 PM
 I understand that it is a 25th. Anniversary Edition.

It will be a couple of weeks most likely before I see a copy on the newsagents shelves. But they say "anything worth having is worth waiting for" so I will await the magazines arrival over here.











Hey Alan subscribe like I have and you'd have got yours several days ago! 

As to finding prices I shall continue to shop around the internet like usual. I won't be paying for the privilege of seeing someone's prices. If that means I pay a few more dollars then hey, at least I won't know!

I just liked to pour over all the pics in all the ads...always went online to buy.

There is more to buying than the price though, it's good to have a retailer you can chat to and one that will be flexible personalise your orders like some mixing and matching, pop KDs in the box, help you get the Aristo offers even if they're North America only  and so on...


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Aubins - pricing rationale is the item in the magazine may have an increased replacement price increase (from the wholesaler/distributor). 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Is it not possible that the item listed is NOT on the shelf paid for and the replacement increase in pricing will be the new wholesale price of the item when ordered and shipped? 

To not list prices, per St. Aubins explanation, presumes the cost for an item is based on inventory replacement for that item. 
Try this explanation for not indicating a price: The distributor is the holder of the (most) of St. Aubins products, and then at the time the order is taken the pricing is established by the distributor's pricing sheet and the item is sent to St. Aubins and then off to the consumer. 

Conclusion: 
St. Aubins would'nt be doing this unless they are choosing NOT to have a full inventory and they know prices will increase. 
So they rightfully are letting readers of Garden RR know of their no pricing-in-print policy -- 

Advantage if the premise is accurate? 
NO unsold St. Aubins stored inventory -- much like the just-in-time assembly line operation used by the automobile industry. 
Disavantages? 
Prices are set at the time the product is made available -- those houses who have stored products paid for X months, years ago, can sell for X profit which is competitively BELOW the current market (wholesale) price. 

Consumer responses: Read the above postings -- they are on-target. 

My guess: 
People will soon tire from looking at picture book ads and ordering based on the reputation of St. Aubins to "beat the other mail order and dealer prices." 


Meanwhile, we have a national election. 

Wendell


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen the new issue of GR yet (will check the local B&N i a week or so), but if St. Aubin is not going to list prices, they might just as well cut WAY back on their multi-page advertising. No need to show readers a bunch of small photos of products that most readers already know about and can see in better form on the manufacturer's website or in catalogs. And it will be a cold day in Hades before I'll pay to join a dealer site just for the privilege of seeing what items will cost. Nice try, but no cigar! 

I have been a St. Aubin customer in the past, but they screwed me on an order (for some On30 items) made early this year and I'm now going elsewhere with my Large Scale and On30 orders.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

SA will have to answer the phone 4 times as much stating the current price to window shoppers.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

my issue of GRR si not in my mailbox yet so I cannot speak to what is actually there or my interpretation of it ... but I'll make a comment or two on a few things stated here. 

"Best price today" pricing strategy? Some folks are very good about NOt advertising what price they bought something at or from whom. Some folks are not as scrupulous about that though. Now it behooves us to share what price we got something at and from which retailer and how. Did we call or place the order on the interwebs? Or did we walk into the store (why bother to pay more?) 

Paying for the privelege on a website in my mind is different than belonging to a wholesale club. For my membership the wholeslae club (BJ'S Wholesale) was purchased becasue they had the best pricing on Diapers and formula. Meat was comp[etitive with sale prices at the local markets and of good quality so no need to comparison shop normally. We buy papergoods in bulk as well as juices for the girls. Supplies for camping and I am regularly there for gas. Why jsut this weekend on Saturday the indian stations on the reservation were all closed at 8pm but BJ's was open and 10 cents a gallon cheaper! (19 cents cheaper than other local stores). My wife shops mostly at the local grocery store for most other things. 

I do not buy my trains in bulk so see no value in paying for a membership. 

Chas 
(waiting for his magazine still)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas said "I do not buy my trains in bulk so see no value in paying for a membership. " 

OK thats what I dont get, in commodities like groceries or flowers, the product comes in and often goes out the same day or at least in the next few days, now when I go to a LHS, they some stuff that has been there for *years! * How the **** does that equate to its price changing on a daily basis? Didnt they already buy it before they placed it on the store shelves so the price would be based on that price at the time of purchase, to fluctuate the price for an item already paid for sounds incredulous at best, and a downright rip off at the worst, lest we forget the recent spiking of the price of years old track supplies. 

The only legitamite way this actaully works is if there is NO actual product at the store, its all being ordered direct form the manufacturer, with shipping being done direct from the manufacturer with SA being mearly a middleman. it also adds one more cog into the machine and another chance of getting the order wrong and shipping the wrong product, then how does that work when you return, or returns for shipping damaged goods, does it go to SA or back to the Maker? 

Does anyone here beleive they move so much product that its price would fluctuate tremendously from day to day? and why couldnt they index the prices to the website, so the actual price gets reflects there. Dont expect me to pay a fee to get discounts, like Chas said "I dont buy in bulk" I buy a few things spread out over the year, I suspect most people are like me, I doubt they will be giving any fee payer enough of a discount to offset said fee if they are just buying a few items each year. There are other sources, I just dont get this policy. Its like the pay-to-play LSOL mindset has taken hold here.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, they must buy in bulk...why else did the price of a USA Big Boy drop $281.90 since the previous add and after they announced a USA price increase last month??




As a bunch of us know..what they claim a price will be when placing a order over the phone and what gets charged on your credit card is 2 different things.




I'd get any price quoted from those folks in writing first!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I try not to comment on what the other guy does on his website, but I wanted to just clarify a couple things. There's a lot of confusion floating around about this deal. "Team Large Scale" is not St Aubins. It's LSOL. When you pay for "Team Large Scale", you're paying for a membership to LSOL. They've done a pretty good job of muddying the waters with all the advertising, but let's just make it clear.. If you pay for "Team Large Scale", you're paying for LSOL. None of that $39.95 goes to St. Aubins as far as I am aware. As a member of LSOL, you have the option to buy special "closeouts" that they have arranged through St. Aubins. I'm not familiar with the behind the scenes money changing, but I do know that if you buy that item, you're buying it from LSOL and then they pay St Aubin on the backend somehow. You're not buying it from St. Aubin. For any other item that is not on this special "closeout", you pay the same price as any Joe who walks into their store, including members here to this site. Joining "Team Large Scale" only gives you the ability to buy stuff at a discount that they can't sell at regular prices. If you're a lifetime member of LSOL, by all means, take advantage of the sales. But if you're not, don't waste your money on a membership to join the "team". We're working on similar arrangements with several vendors. I'm not sure what will come of it, but we're working on something.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Here's my thoughts.. If they are to proud to put a price on it, I am to proud to ask!! 

BulletBob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was aware of this "arrangement" since the last BTS when they were first promoting it, I was not impressed with it then nor am I today. I havent bought much from SA over the years, not with San Val only a short drive away, now with SV gone, I think others will get most of my online business. 

This just doesnt smell right.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

so has everyone given up on their local railroad hobby shop ?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 11/03/2008 2:08 PM
so has everyone given up on their local railroad hobby shop ?







Nope, I have a few nearby and try to patronize them when I can, but the closest Whistle Stop is mostly smaller scales with only a few NOS LGB items and some Piko track, San Val closed, Gold Coast Station is a 40 mile drive one-way, Train Shack in Burbank sold off most all its LGB stock in the Great Panic and hasnt really replaced it with any other brands, Allied also only has a few LS items now, also all NOS LGB, Train Stop in San Dimas had a lot of stuff on my last visit but I havent been there in over a year, and Upland Trains has restocked post LGB flameout with Aristo and HLW stuff and still has alot of NOS LGB. 
Its really amazing how many LHSs large scale presence relied entirely on LGB... like the other brands didnt exist.

For me though, only a couple of these stores ever stocked the trains, parts and drive bricks I used in my bashes, and one of them is now gone. I also used alot of HLW products, Macks, minicars and such. When most LHSs stock Red Box only, you often have no choice but to go the mail-order just to get basics.

NOS=New Old Stock
LHS=Local Hobby Shop


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 11/03/2008 2:08 PM
so has everyone given up on their local railroad hobby shop ?

Scott,
My "local Hobby shop" is at best an hour and half away and at worst 8 hours away. Let's start the list of stores I've personally visited in the last two years and yes I spent money in each one.

Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart in the Buffalo NY area is a full hobby shop sellign a little of everything and specializing in little. They once had a large stock of large scale but as the pricing has gone sky high the floor space dedicated to it has dropped. There are alo other factors that have doomed large scale there. they do not have much of an internet presence and will sell over the phone but rarely do so. I used to work there when I lived in Buffalo and at one point still got a discount that negated the sales tax but no longer as ownership & staff has turned over.

Ridge Road Station is almost a 3 hour drive one way for me and once I get ther I pay higher pricing in the store than advertised on the web or in printed ads AND I get to pay state sales tax. They however tend to have things in stock with a huge building and warehouse.

Lantz's Hobby Shop or as better known Wholesale trains. Another 3 hour one way trip. Again pricing in store can be higher than on website and stock in the store is very limited as they seem to drop ship a lot. Sales tax applies here for me too.

Trainworld in Brooklyn. I've gotten to NYC ocne a year for the last 4 years and got to Trainworld twice in those years. Once as they were closing for the night. Their pricing in the stores can be the same or different and depends more on who and when you ask than any set policy it seems? For supplies I tend to drive to Buffalo or to Ridge Road but I'll stop in Horseheads on the way thru to CT to visit the in-laws if the timing is right. 

So i support my LHS as much as I can BUT when they cannot or will not service me on my rare visits It makes more sense to have my friend order stuff for me from PA and I pay him back.

Chas


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...has everyone given up on their local railroad hobby shop?

No, but my local shop is Caboose Hobbies. For big-ticket items, I still shop by price, but I still have to weigh the shipping costs vs. CO sales tax. Caboose isn't the cheapest (and carries very little Aristo or USA Trains), but they are competitive and do hold pretty good sales two or three times a year. Most of my purchasing is small-ticket items; styrene, wood, metal, detail parts, etc., so it's actually quite advantageous to shop at the LHS for those. Paying $4 shipping on a $3 part doesn't endear me to the financier. I've tried buying styrene and wood in bulk, but I always finding myself needing the size I didn't order. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Local hobby shop is clear on the other side of the vally. They don't carry much G scale. I will do my buying on line or from people reducing thier rolling stock invantory. I may run over to Las Vegas to fix a printing press I may stop in SA then.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad
I'm saying this in public beings I help out St Aubin at times . And they sponcer MLS, why don't you join the Team. S.A. probably has no problem with it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of my track, rail clamps, and a few other essentials came from St. Aubins. I never had any problems with them and they were always pleasant to deal with by phone. Nowadays I'd be ordering from their website anyway so I don't know how much impact the "no prices in the magazine" policy will affect me. 

As for the new issue of the mag, I personally would prefer to see more advanced modeling articles and less of the "here's how to slap together a basic shed" kind of stuff. I did enjoy the article about Marc's layout, and his monorail was especially interesting. I was surprised that the track was crushed by the snow. I'm glad I don't have to deal with the stuff!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad wrote: "When you pay for "Team Large Scale", you're paying for a membership to LSOL." 

Thanks but no thanks! I'll stick with Shad's MLS because of the long years of service this site has provided to ALL in the hobby, whether or not they paid to access the information on the site. 

I do frequent a local hobby shop on occasion, but the only one nearby that stocks LS has everything (NOS LGB and a fair assortment of Aristo) at list or above, so it's easier and less expensive for me to just order from Ridge Road, Trainworld, Wholesale Trains, or (formerly) St. Aubin. 

But the indoor layout I have up now for the holidays, and which I intend to make into something more permanent after the first of the year, is all Marklin #1 gauge--mostly MAXI. Since Marklin no longer makes that line, you can imagine the problem I have expanding that collection, although I already have a whole lot of that line and don't really need much more. Since I'm also using Marklin's #1 gauge track, that pretty much keeps my LGB, Accucraft, and other stuff sidelined because their wheel flanges are just too deep.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad wrote: "When you pay for "Team Large Scale", you're paying for a membership to LSOL." 

Thanks but no thanks! I'll stick with Shad's MLS because of the long years of service this site has provided to ALL in the hobby, whether or not they paid to access the information on the site. 

I do frequent a local hobby shop on occasion, but the only one nearby that stocks LS has everything (NOS LGB and a fair assortment of Aristo) at list or above, so it's easier and less expensive for me to just order from Ridge Road, Trainworld, Wholesale Trains, or (formerly) St. Aubin. 




Allan summed up my feelings on the local shops, too. 

There was a guy who started a multi gauge store, and stocked things like metal wheels, track bumpers, and a few large scale items from LGB, USA and Aristo. And he didn't charge full MSRP. Looked like it was going to be my ticket. Until I went there one day, it the large scale stuff was up to full list and not very much left. I asked about it and his reply was "It just sits on the shelf and does not move". I think that's more the problem that many of us don't really want to admit. No one is buying this stuff, except a handfull of us here. Vic has indicated that many of the stores in his area have New Old Stock. That indicates it is not moving. Last time I was in the store, they had a lot of model railroad supplies for HO scale, a vast array of O gauge equipment, and the last couple of items for large scale. A gentleman came in asking about large scale, and the owner said "I don't have any but if you buy, buy LGB." 

I had a chance to read the article about Marc's monorail. That is a really interesting model!! I think it was saying he had problems with the white metal castings. Must not run very fast. 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, the "years old" stuff included the smaller gauge stuff, and most of the shops that had this stuff laying around were also the ones that charged full MSRP. 

Want a 1st generation Bachmann Shay still NIB? I can tell you where you can get one for only $799


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

NO PRICES, NO SALE. 

I can't plan a project or major purchase if I have no idea what the general price range is. I can't budget if I don't have some numbers to start with. I'm O.K. with "subject to change" or "check store, phone, or web, for updates". 

- Web


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not even mind if they listed the Manufacturer's Suggest Retail Price and then said something like "We are generally XX% less, call for deals!"... at least then I'd know if I would be way over my head or within my standard of living.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 11/03/2008 2:08 PM
so has everyone given up on their local railroad hobby shop ?



Scott, 
I try to give as much custom as I can to my local shop, Roy's Trains, here in Clovis. But I'm a poor working stiff in a rich man's hobby so for big ticket items I go mail order and have discussed same with Roy. But where I can I get rolling stock, wheelsets, clamps, and the like from the LHS.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Aubin's put my local hobby shops that carried large scale items out of business years back...









Let's see, I did some price comparing of the last 5 major purchases of mine over the last few months.

USAT Big Boy, $3,525.00 delivered from G Scale Junction...








From Aubie's website $3,799.00 + delivery but the new GR add says $3,499.99 + delivery..they still ain't got it together..









Bridgewerks MAG25TDR $538.40 from Ridge Road Station delivered...








Aubin's website is really funky on this one...Click on electronics>Power then you get re-directed to a website titled Njnk.net with multiple popups that won't stop until you close your browser..real nice touch their St. Aubin..







Oh the GR add price is $589.99...









MTH GG-1, $655.00 delivered from Jim's 'Lectric TrainWorks...








Aubies doesn't even list a price in the GR add and doesn't even show any GG-1's on the website...









MTH S.F. F-7's ABA, I paid $725.00 delivered from Jim's 'Lectric TrainWorks...








Aubies show's $799.98 + delivery unless you use the "search" feature on the website..then you get a MTH F3 B unit non-powered for $599.89...









MTH Triplex Steamer..I paid $1020.00 delivered from Jim's 'Lectric TrainWorks...








Aubie's is $1095.89 + delivery...









I paid $269.00 a box for Aristo SS 5' straight track + delivery a few months back at Ridge Road Station so I bought 4 boxes...








Aubies was listing a price in the Aug. 2008 GR for $444.89...









Just the examples shown above saved me over $1,265.02 by shopping elsewhere...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me that since the the dad passed away the kids are now out to make the bucks. Not for me and I also would not spend the money to get on the the team. Man what are these folks smoking. Looks I shop else where. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'll wait for the reports on the big savings from those who joined the "team". You get $10 off a $40 membership, so you pay $30 to get the discounts, whatever they are. 

I let my subscription lapse to the other site because there was very little posting going on there, and there were other things I deemed made even a paltry $40 a year not worth it. 

So, I'll sit back and wait for the reports. Without pricing on the ads, I have no idea what their prices are, so I would probably call someone else first, and only call St. Aubin if I thought the price was too high. The "beat any other price" idea sounds good on paper, and I might go through the necessary rigmarole on a very expensive item, but trying to save $7 on a $250 loco is not worth the aggravation. 

I'll not worry about the small stuff, when the excellent service I get from my regular suppliers, and the peace of mind not worrying about shipments, is the big issue. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I really dont mind that they wont price their items in the magazine, i quit buying there. Normally when i called the prices were different anyways and that would just tweak me off. Alot of people shop Ridge Road (as do I) they dont even post a sales ad. So the folks who say "no price from St. Aubins? I'm going to Ridge Road." dont make much sense to me but to each their own. Personally i dont find SA that cheap. Normally RR is cheaper, has better service and ships faster. There are other dealers that beat SA as well and keep their site up to date. To me, the huge ad they put in Garden Railways is annoying, especially since it cuts Marc's nice layout article up. If I actually gave a crap about the state of St. Aubins i'd call and ask them. 
As far as the LSOL thing and "team largescale" who would pay to go to a site to get information that they can get on numerous fine sites such as MLS for FREE. If the guy who runs that site (i really dont know who he is, nor care) is really that tight fisted that would just add to the reason for not going there. I saw LSOL at the ECLSTS and was not impressed. Everytime i walked past their area (by the front door) some guy accosted me with crap i didnt want. I finally took it and carried the bag just to shut him up. 
I did give up on my local hobby shope for big ticket items. I can buy two locos from ridge road for the price of one from my hobby shop. I still buy styrene and bass wood from them, but they are just too high for locos and cars. Also, the owner brought up a good point. He can stock about a dozen HO cars in the space of one Large scale car. That, and he can move HO stuff  

Terry


----------

